#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Precisando configurar seus equipamentos Cisco?

## z4gors

Procurando Ajuda com configurações de equipamentos Cisco para sua empresa ou escritório?

Temos profissionais qualificados e certificados em Redes de computadores voltados para equipamentos Cisco. Trabalhamos com configurações de Roteadores, Switches, Access Points e servidores.



**Configuração de Rotas Estáticas e Dinâmicas.* 
**Protocolos de roteamento: RIP, EIGRP, BGP.* 
**HSRP: fornece alta disponibilidade de rede, fornecendo o primeiro salto redundância para hosts IP em uma LAN IEEE 802 configurada com um endereço IP de gateway padrão..*
**VLAN's.* 



Como será feita a configuração?
* Configuração remota.
* Através da Internet, o técnico acessa o computador do cliente analisa a sua rede e configura o que precisa, faz atualização dos equipamentos caso precise e realiza toda a configuração necessária de maneira rápida. O cliente apenas acompanha pela tela de seu computador, o que está sendo executado por nosso técnico.* 

>>>EVITE CONFIGURAÇÕES DESNECESSÁRIAS EM SEU EQUIPAMENTO<<<
*CONFIGURAÇÃO AUTOMATIZADA, SEM ATRASO E LIVRE DE ERROS*
Vantagens:
**Profissional Certificado CCNA Cisco. Faça com quem entende do assunto, dispense curiosos.* 
**Configuração feita da melhor forma de acordo com sua necessidade.*
**Suporte Técnico para qualquer dúvida ou problema.* 
**Sem taxa de envio.*




*Esclareça suas dúvidas antes de fecharmos o negócio.*
*Consulte o valor para outras configurações.
*
Entre em contato pelo chat.

----------


## z4gors

Up.

----------

